# Network kernel message

## jonfr

I'm seeing this kernel message. How do I solve this?

```
[67772.344648] TCP: enp4s0: Driver has suspect GRO implementation, TCP performance may be compromised.
```

Thanks for the help.

----------

## khayyam

jonfr ...

its probably nothing (the driver doesn't support the feature). Otherwise, you could tell us what that driver is ;)

```
# ethtool -i enp4s0
```

best ... khay

----------

## jonfr

 *khayyam wrote:*   

> jonfr ...
> 
> its probably nothing (the driver doesn't support the feature). Otherwise, you could tell us what that driver is 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I don't have this program installed.

```
ethtool -i enp4s0

bash: ethtool: command not found
```

----------

## khayyam

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> I don't have this program installed.
> 
> ```
> ethtool -i enp4s0
> 
> ...

 

jonfr ... in which case install it (sys-apps/ethtool), or simply tell us what driver enp4s0 is using (it's not rocket science). I don't expect anything can be done as reading the above linked commit its mostly a question of providing a warning that the driver doesn't support gro (and so directed at the authors of that driver). If you get the warning then likely your driver doesn't (and there is little you can do about that other than report it upstream).

best ... khay

----------

## jonfr

 *khayyam wrote:*   

>  *jonfr wrote:*   I don't have this program installed.
> 
> ```
> ethtool -i enp4s0
> 
> ...

 

I got a RealTek Ethernet card. This is what lspci gives me.

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)
```

```
04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

        Kernel modules: r8169

```

This is the information ethtools gives me.

```
ethtool -i enp4s0

driver: r8169

version: 2.3LK-NAPI

firmware-version: rtl8168g-2_0.0.1 02/06/13

bus-info: 0000:04:00.0

supports-statistics: yes

supports-test: no

supports-eeprom-access: no

supports-register-dump: yes

supports-priv-flags: no

```

----------

## jonfr

I'm running this kernel version at the moment.

```
uname -a

Linux jupiter 4.9.5 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 3 05:02:55 CET 2017 x86_64 AMD A6-7400K Radeon R5, 6 Compute Cores 2C+4G AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
```

I'll be running the 4.9 line of kernel until it goes EOL.

----------

